# Cómo utilizar el PCB Wizard



## mariano22 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Curso Básico de PCB Wizard*

Hola! Aqui les preseto este tutorial que arme de como aprender fácilmente los conocimientos básicos para la utilización de el progama PCB Wizard, utilizado comunmente para la realizacion de esquemas y placas PCB.

*¿Como comienzo mi placa o esquema PCB?*

Para comenzar a diseñar nuestra placa PCB debemos en el progama, abrir la Galeria de componentes para ir incorporando a la hoja todos los componentes que vallamos a utilizar en el diseño. Para ello vamos al boton ( con un dibujo similar a un cofre) situado en la parte superior derecha del panel de instrumentos, y de ai --> PCB Componets.

*ver imagen "componentes"

Luego de tecear "PCB componets" se abrirá la "Galeria de componentes" propiamente dicha.

*ver imagen "galeria componentes"

Una vez que tenemos la galeria, procedemos a insertar en nuestra hoja los componentes a utilizar. Para selecionar otro tipo de componentes, basta solo con abrir la ventana de carpetas de componentes (en la galeria) y seleccionar el adecuado.
Para insertar el componente en la hoja, hacemos clic en el componente y lo arrastramo hacia la hoja.

Ya tengo los componentes, ¿Y ahora?

Una vez que ya tenemos los componentes que nesecitamos, es hora de ordenarlos y unirlos para terminar nuestro circuito.

Par unir cada componente,insertar letras,un punto de conexión y/o recuadrar el circuito, nos situamos en la parte superiror de la pantalla, en el panelcito de controles de las lineas, puntos y recuadros.

*ver imagen "lineas y puntos"

Para unir 2 componentes, simplemente hacemos clic en el boton de la "linea" y tendremos la herramienta con la cual, haciendo cilc el el punto de la hoja y luego en otro, que dichos puntos debemos unir.

Para insertar un punto de conexión, tecliamos en el boton del "punto azul" y hacemos clic donde deceamos situar uno.

Para insertar un cuadro de texto, hacemos clic en las "letras rojas" y realizamos un recuadro en el cual escribiremos.

Para insertar un recuadro para nuestro circuito tenemos 2 opciones que parecen ser iguales pero no lo son, ya que estos recuadros tienen diferencias en el esquema de PCB de la seccion ARTWORK (mas adelante lo detallaré).

Con el recuadro rojo el PCB quedara con el fondo negro y solo un minimo espacio balco entre este borde y las pistas.

*ver imagen "recuadro rojo"

Con el recuadro verde, no pasa absoluptamente nada, simplemente se arma un recuadro simple.

*ver imagen "recuadro verde"

Opciones de Visualización

En este panel, estaremos disponibles a ver nuestro circuito de diversas maneras como: Normal, Real Word, Artwork, Unpopulated y Prototype. Yo, personalmente, utilizo solo la Normal y el Artwork (PCB), ya que el resto no me causa inetres de utilizar.

*ver imagen "opciones de visualización"


Cambiar el nombre o valor de un componente

Para cambiar el nombre o el valor de un componente, se sigue el mismo paso. 
Cuando tenemos componente, simpemente se le hace doble clic en él y se nos presentará una ventana donde podremos cambiar dichos datos como el numero (C1, ICL2, R3, etc), el nombre (LM555, ICL7107, etc) y el valor (solo en componentes que lo posean como resistencias, capacitores, etc.). El valor, segun el componente, puede expresarse en la escala que se desee (EJ en capacitores: el valor se puede poner en uF, nF y pF).

*ver imagenes: Cambiar1/2/3

*Otras Opciones*

Eliminar componente, linea o punto: Pra elimnar tenemos 2 opciones..

1) Seleccionamos el componente y luego el botón eliminar    *ver imagen "eliminar"

2) O seleccionamos dicho boton y luego hacemos clic en el componente a eliminar.

Girar componente: Hacemos clic en el componente a giar y luego en el boton de girar (cualquiera de los 2, segun el sentido).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Esto es todo, espero que les sirva de gran ayuda. Cualquier error o sugerencia como critica contructiva será bienvenida, a igual que cualquier comentario.
Pido disculpas si alguna imagen no se alcanza a entender bien ya que debieron ser achicadas a causa del limite de tamaño que permite el foro; como a su vez de estar adjuntadas en vez de cada una en su parte del post.

Les mando un cordial saludo!

Mariano22


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 6, 2008)

bueh amigo, lo que pasa es que debes tener tambien el live wire. en le live wire diseñas el circuito. o mismo en el wizard. y luego vas arriba a la barra de herramientas y clickeas en:

*TOOLS*

luego en:

*CONVERT*

luego en:

*DESIGN TO PRINTED CIRCUIT BOARD*

el programa comienza coloccando los componentes en una placa de forma cuadrada, rectangular o redonda, y luego hace el routeado de las pistas.

saludos amigo.


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 6, 2008)

Estuve probando el soft Circuit Wizard de la misma empresa del PCB Wizard, y está muy bueno, combina livewire y pcb, además de agregar cosas nuevas.. por ahora solo la versión demo..

Saludos


----------



## ina85 (Jul 26, 2008)

hola, estoy empezando a utilizar pcb wizard y tengo una duda

primero monte el circuito en livewire, colocando una sola tierra como es comun, luego lo convierto a pcb de forma automatica y obtengo las pistas

estoy leyendo en un foro que si haces la conversion de la forma automatica (livewire-pcbwizard) el Pcb wizard no reconoce la tierra, es decir, no coloca una sola pista de tierra donde deberian ir colocados los elementios.

quisiera saber como hacer para poder hacer la conversion de forma automatica sin tener este problema!

gracias!


----------



## pepechip (Ago 11, 2008)

Estoy empezando a utilizar el wizard, y  tengo algunas dudas:
- no entiendo la funcion *gap*
- Hay alguna funcion para delimitar el tamaño de la placa o simplemente se delimita mediante pistas.

Tambien si alguno dispone de un manual en castellano seria de gran utilidad, ya que la version que dispongo 3.50 viene en ingles.

Este programa lo utilizo para generar los archivos Gerber, ya que tengo que mandar a fabricar unas PCB. Cualquier recomendacion para el diseño o para conseguir un buen precio.


----------



## Elvic (Ago 11, 2008)

si les sirve estos enlaces

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/librerias-pcb-wizard-11481/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/uso-herramienta-copper-area-pcb-wizard-4870/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/problema-componentes-pcb-wizard-3-50-a-11060/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/diseno-pcbwizard-9499/

suert


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 11, 2008)

Hola pepechip, la función gap determina un área alrededor de los componentes, para q te des cuenta facilmente, colocá una zona "copper area" (es el icono con un rectángulo rojo) y luego, sobre esa área q creaste, colocá un componente o un pad o una pista, y variá los valores del gap, ahí te vas a dar cuenta bien de q se trata.
En el menú help/tutorials tenés explicado las funciones del programa, realmente es muy sencillo de usar, no vas a necesitar de ningún manual.

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Ago 11, 2008)

no les recomiendo que pasen de livewire a pcb wizard automaticamente, por ahi no te rutea todo, pero despues, con el pcb wizard podes hacer plaquetas de o que quieras ya que si no encontras el encapsulado exacto de algun componente lo fabricas con pads, para mi es uno de los mejores soft

Tutorial hecho por mi si no entienden solo pregunten

antes que nada no se olviden de cambiar la dimension de el area de trabajo de 0.1 in a 0.025in queda mas exacto 

http://www.imagehosting.com/

primer paso: selecciona los componentes y arrastralos hasta la pantalla en blanco, o anda arrastrandolos a medida que los uses, y acordate si te falta uno fabricalo con pads (icono que es un circulito azul en la parte de arriba de la pantalla), o fijate en los integrated circuitos, que hay de muchisimas patas, de todas formas y tamaños (en la foto se mustran un integrado, una resistencia y un condensador y en la barra de herramientas se ven algunos encapsulados)
http://www.imagehosting.com/


segundo: traza todas las pistas, osea uni todos los componentes entre si con la liñita roja (pista: es el icono que tiene como una "L" en rojo ), pero despues de trazar todo tenes que tener en cuenta el ancho de la pista, no es lo mismo alimentar un led que un motor de 7 amperes, eso se cambia haciendole click derecho  a la pista y cambiando el widt
http://www.imagehosting.com/
http://www.imagehosting.com/
http://www.imagehosting.com/
http://www.imagehosting.com/
http://www.imagehosting.com/
   (sigue a lo ultimo (imagen8)

tercer paso: despues de tener todo unido, arma el copper area, que es como una pista gigante que te ocupa todos los espacios vacios, tambien puede ser usado como masa, la herramienta copper area esta arriba es un rectangulito rojo que esta al lado de uno verde, para aplicarlo es lo mismo que cuando dibujamos un cuadrado en word, se elige el punto inicio y de ahi partis hacia las esquinas de tu circuito me explico?
(fotos a lo ultimo 9-12)


cuarto paso: si queres usar el copper area como masa tenes que anclar todos los pads que queres a tierra(pad: circulito donde se hace el agujero para que entre algun componente)
para eso se le hace doble click y se cambia lo que dice hole, y ,gap a 0 entonces el programa interpreta que ese pin va a masa o tierra o al copper area como quieras llamarle
(fotos a lo ultimo)

como anclar a masa un pad si en vez de ser un pad individual es un integrado? por ej: bueno es casi lo mismo se le hace click con el boton derecho al integrado , se selecciona el boton pads, entras y cambias los valores hole y gap, igual que hoy con el pad individual, con esta funcion TODOS los pads del integrado var a masa o al copper area, como se soluciona ? facil, cuando le hagas la pista que una cualquiera de los pads con otra cosa , este pin deja de estar a masa o al copper area, me explico?
(fotos a lo ultimo)

y si el pin no va conectado a nada ?: bueno jeje le haces un punto con la herramienta para hacer las pistas, y vas a ver que queda aislado, solito si estar conectado a nada
(fotos a lo ultimo)

paso quinto: listos para imprimir: (esto es en caso ed que uses el metodo impresora laser)

primero: a la izquierda tenes como una barra vertical donde estan todos los tipos de vista, vas a ver que esta undido en "normal", bueno primero te recomiendo que imprimas una hoja con esta vista (ctrl+p) y luego volviendo a la barra de la izquierda pulsamos en la vista "atwork", cargamos el papel termico en la impresora, imprimimos, planchamos, quemamos con percloruro ferrico y plaqueta lista, el tutorial parece extenso pero despues de 2 o 3 plaquetas lo manejan como la palma de su mano
(fotos a lo ultimo)


FOTOS (no segui poniendolas de a una por un problema en el hosting de las imagenes) las imagenes estan en orden hacique no se hagan drama

click para agrandar



 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 




yo por mi parte no quiero mas la plancha y el acido y me voy a armar la fresadora de esteca55

saludos y espero que le sea util


----------



## santiago (Ago 12, 2008)

cabe agregar que se pueden pasar los archivos .pcb a gerber con el pcb wizard 
la secuencia es: tools--->CAD/CAM--->export gerber---> se cambia el file name, se pone save as y se guarda, los archivos gerber que larga pueden ser varios, se pueden seleccionar en la misma ventana

larga 3 archivos para la cnc:
uno para el pcb
otro para que te dibuje la ubicacion de los componentes
otro archivo para los agujeros pero este es .drl

saludos

me quiero armar la fresadora de 

www.esteca55.com.ar

espero que les sea util


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2008)

te tomaste muchisimo trabjo amigo santix, te veo muy metido en todo este tema. yo recien empiezo mecatronica, y tenemos que armar un proyecto para esa materia y vamos a ahacer una cnc en 3 dimensiones para hacer prototipos en silicona. aqui no existe, solo en ee.uu.

pero va a estar genial. y a lo mejor luego te puedo ayudar con el tema de la fresadora. ya que funciona de la misma manera, controlada con plc, y maneja cnc 3d.

saludos.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 21, 2010)

señores, perdon por revivir un post pero tengo un tema relacionado que creo que es el mejor lugar para debatirlo.
Mi problema es sensillo, tengo que exportar el gerber del pcb wizard pero no se como, hice lo de CAM/CAD - Gerber pero al abrirlo con el kcam veo que no tiene nada que ver lo exportado con la placa diseñada.
Alguien sabe como hacerlo o algun programa para exportarlo?
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## yago2001 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola como estas soy de Uruguay, me baje un paquete gratis de pcb wizard y veo que el livewire realemnet es el unico que haces las 3 cosas en una o sea armas el circuito, lo puedes probar y testear  ya que el pc wizard no tiene o no le veo la opción de poder apretar el play y que  me muestre si funciona en livewire si además me deja imprimir tambien el pcb si lo hago automáticamente. aunque es lo que baje vienen los 3 archivos realmente vi que el livewire hace todo en uno, el problema que tengo al ser gratis no me los guarda imaginate tener todo por la mitad para seguir mañana y que no puedas guardar, si me deja imprimir , pero si no esta listo es como si nada.
hay opciones de guardar en esos libres?lo baje de rapidshare y era full pero...lamentablemente no me guarda , me pone guardar y al aceptar no aparece en ningun lago y sigue pidiendo que lo guarde .
Donde lo podría comprar??debo comprar los 3 o el livewire solo y me hace todo?

*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*


----------



## carlos rivera (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola que tal, soy Carlos Rivera de Guatemala, tengo una duda me encantan las aplicaciones de livewire pcb wizard pero queria averiguar si se puenden importar tipos de encapsulados que no aparecen en las opciones, necesito para poder hacer una placa en donde uso unos transistores en encapsulados T03 son los de ficha, agradeceria si alguien podria ayudarme.


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 9, 2010)

Carlos bienvenido al foro...
Revisá por acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/librerias-pcb-wizard-11481/

Saludos


----------



## angel36 (Ago 17, 2010)

me podrian decir o explicar.... como hago para simular en livewere...es decir como le inyecto señal y lo alimento al circuito...en mi caso un amplificador

A mariano lo de la distrucion de componentes ya quedo en orden...gracias !  no es tan complicado..hay que perderle el miedo...jajajaj  
Saludos!


----------



## musulganster (Sep 23, 2010)

HOLA.. YO TENGO UNA DUDA SOBRE EL PCB WIZAR, diseño cual*QU*ier circuito y cuando pongo  tool /convert/design to printed circuit board me sale un cartel con un mensaje diciendo : unable to  convert design.no design found on the current page .. que quiere decir? que estoy haciendo mal? gracias


----------



## angel36 (Oct 1, 2010)

Al esquema lo haces en el liveware, primero


----------



## tukisao (Mar 9, 2011)

hola que tal ... una vez q ya tengo todo el circuito hecho, digamos que en el circuito hay un 555 entonses en el momento que quiero colocar el ci555 en su posicion  no funciona por que las patas diseñadas en el pcb te lo muestran visto y conectado sobre el ruteado...nose si me dejo entender ...entonses una vez terminado y ya quemada la placa el ci 555 no coincide. hay laguna opcion en pcb para corregir esto???


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 9, 2011)

tukisao dijo:


> hola que tal ... una vez q ya tengo todo el circuito hecho, digamos que en el circuito hay un 555 entonses en el momento que quiero colocar el ci555 en su posicion  no funciona por que las patas diseñadas en el pcb te lo muestran visto y conectado sobre el ruteado..*.nose si me dejo entender ..*.entonses una vez terminado y ya quemada la placa el ci 555 no coincide. hay laguna opcion en pcb para corregir esto???




No del todo, pero al hacer el diseño en el soft, al pasar el circuito electrico a el autoruteo del PCB, se posicionan las pistas correspondientes al CI, en este caso el 555, si no te equivocas en el diseño electrico, no tendras problemas en la conexion de los pines en el PCB.


----------



## tukisao (Mar 9, 2011)

claro entiendo lo que dices  yo simule bien en el livewire y luego el autoruteado en el pcb y todo anda ok...lo q me referia era a una vez impreso la placa  cuando colocas el Ci555 encima de la placa no coincide con el ruteado de abajo ya que el pbc te da un panorama con los componentes soldados encima del ruteado....ahora queria ver si hay alguna forma de cambiar eso de que cuando coloques el CI sus pines cosinciden con el ruteado


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

Algo has echo mal lo utilizo para cosas pequeñas y rápidas y generalmente utilzo una variedad de circuitos integrados y jamáz he tenido problemas con el impreso, que metodo usas para transferirlo a la placa, al imprimrilo en una hoja me queda al revés y al transferirlo por el metodo de la plancha o similar queda correcto


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 9, 2011)

tukisao dijo:


> claro entiendo lo que dices  yo simule bien en el livewire y luego el autoruteado en el pcb y todo anda ok...lo q me referia era a una vez impreso la placa  cuando colocas el Ci555 encima de la placa no coincide con el ruteado de abajo ya que el pbc te da un panorama con los componentes soldados encima del ruteado....ahora queria ver si hay alguna forma de cambiar eso de que cuando coloques el CI sus pines cosinciden con el ruteado




al diseñar el PCB , ta da una vista real del circuito, y al imprimir, el PCB te queda de esa misma manera, o sea al reves de lo que deberia quedar comunmente, dependiendo del metodo que utilizes, debes inprimir directamente o bien en formato espejo, el cual te da vuelta la imagen.
No se si me exprese bien!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

Exacto, para darse cuenta tiene que hacer una prueba en papel de una forma y otra y vera la diferencia, y según el metodo que utilice, es como debe imprimir, todos los soft tienen esa particularidad


----------



## tukisao (Mar 10, 2011)

ok ...ya entendi solo se invierte de dercha a izquierda todo el circuito. asi que no tendre problemas en el ensamblado de los componentes .....gracias a todos por su tiempo


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 10, 2011)

tukisao dijo:


> ok ...ya entendi solo se invierte de dercha a izquierda todo el circuito. asi que no tendre problemas en el ensamblado de los componentes .....gracias a todos por su tiempo



Asi es, dependiendo del metodo, sacas la impresion.
De nada!!


----------



## chicolisto (Abr 1, 2011)

electroandres dijo:


> señores, perdon por revivir un post pero tengo un tema relacionado que creo que es el mejor lugar para debatirlo.
> Mi problema es sensillo, tengo que exportar el gerber del pcb wizard pero no se como, hice lo de CAM/CAD - Gerber pero al abrirlo con el kcam veo que no tiene nada que ver lo exportado con la placa diseñada.
> Alguien sabe como hacerlo o algun programa para exportarlo?
> Desde ya muchas gracias



hola, ¿lograste exportar los archivos gerber del,pbc wizard?, yo tengo la versión 3 y he logrado obtenerlos, pero al cargarlos en el mach3, no hace nada


----------



## ibdali (Abr 5, 2011)

Hola, tengo la siguiente duda:

Yo necesito que el programa haga las pistas lo mas ancha posible para ocupar el área disponible, es decir, si yo hago dos pistas una al lado de otra, que el programa las haga tan anchas a cada una como sea posible, es decir antes de unirse a otra. No se si me he explicado bien.

Quería saber si es posible en este programa hacer eso.


----------



## chicolisto (Abr 6, 2011)

ibdali dijo:


> Hola, tengo la siguiente duda:
> 
> Yo necesito que el programa haga las pistas lo mas ancha posible para ocupar el área disponible, es decir, si yo hago dos pistas una al lado de otra, que el programa las haga tan anchas a cada una como sea posible, es decir antes de unirse a otra. No se si me he explicado bien.
> 
> Quería saber si es posible en este programa hacer eso.



pues la verdad no entiendo mucho... pero si quieres variar el ancho de las pistas, lo que tienes que hacer es fácil: dale doblick sobre las pistas que deseas ancharlas, y te aparecerá un cuadro de dialogo y en width=ancho "LE PONES EL ANCHO A TU GUSTO"


----------



## chicolisto (Abr 6, 2011)

Bueno  afortunadamente he encontrado información que quizás le sea útil a quien se está iniciando en el mundo del cnc. He visto mucha información sobre cómo fabricar una (CNC) pero muy poco acerca de la versatilidad de los programas involucrados en la conversión de los distintos formatos para poder crear nuestros pcbs.
Si  eres un principiante (estamos iguales…) en el mundo de las maquinas CNC; Te pongo más ó menos en orden lo que deberías saber:

1-logicamente un software de diseño: en mi caso estoy utilizando el pc wizard 3
Una vez que has logrado diseñar tu proyecto, debes codificar toda la información relevante en un archivo que contenga la ubicación exacta de las trayectorias y agujeros de tu pcb. Afortunadamente  muchos de los  programas  ya hacen el trabajo duro por nosotros. El wizard te genera estos archivos bajo el nombre gerber, igualmente lo podrías hacer con Eagle, etc.

2-Generar los archivos gerber  ( tools --->  CAD/CAM --->  Export Gerber )  aquí tienen un buen tuto : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-ver-archivos-gerber-circuitos-impresos-pbc-18220/ 
Es importante resaltar QUE DEBERIAN TENER LA VERION WIZARD profesional, porque existe una versión de casa (home), que no genera los archivos gerber….

3-un archivo de conversión
Una vez que obtenemos nuestros archivos Gerber, necesitamos un programa que convierta estos archivos a un nuevo código: el código- G
…Por falta de experiencia y conocimiento traté infructuosamente de trabajar directamente con los códigos gerber,  para generar mi pcb con mi maquina CNC (y que por cierto pregunte eso en el foro y todavía nadie me ha dado una manito). No pierda tiempo, no haga eso así…
Usted necesita un programa conversor: entre los que existen; solo puedo hablar del copperCAM (pues  es el único, hasta este momento, con el cual he trabajado), entre las ventajas que este software te ofrece, está el hecho, que es muy fácil de aprender rápido y puedes descargar un tutorial en español que te ayudara bastante.

4-un programa que interprete este código-G para  tú maquina CNC: el mach3, emc2
El mach3 cumple perfectamente esta tarea, la diferencia con emc2, es que el primero funciona con xp y el segundo es bajo ambiente Linux…

Hasta aquí todo va bien. El problema que tengo actualmente es que al cargar los archivos generados por el copperCAM en el mach3 me salen muy pequeño el pcb con respecto al original, y no sé (por ahora)  como hacer  para que las dimensiones de salida sean 1:1 y probablemente esto me está causando que no me salgan todas las pistas. Pues si trabajan con estos programas se van a encontrar con el hecho que a veces todas las pistas, no se cargan completamente y el problema es multifactorial desde  probablemente se deba a que están utilizando un versión demo, hasta una mala configuración del ancho de las pistas con relación a la mecha a utilizar.


----------



## ibdali (Abr 6, 2011)

chicolisto dijo:


> pues la verdad no entiendo mucho... pero si quieres variar el ancho de las pistas, lo que tienes que hacer es fácil: dale doblick sobre las pistas que deseas ancharlas, y te aparecerá un cuadro de dialogo y en width=ancho "LE PONES EL ANCHO A TU GUSTO"



me refería a si existe la función de que ajuste automáticamente el ancho de las pistas según el espacio disponible.


----------



## chicolisto (Abr 6, 2011)

humm no lo creo, en modo automático el máximo que puedes darle a las pistas es de unos 1.52mm; y al resultado final,le puedes cambiar el ancho de manera manual; como te explique anteriormente


----------



## Rexcardo (Abr 10, 2011)

Perdón por el off topic pero necesito una mano respecto a los simuladores.

Yo he venido trabajando con el Liwe Wire y el PCB Wizard muy bien, hasta hace unos días que un amigo me pasó el Circuit Wizard el cual no tenía el problema del límite de tiempo para su activación.

Me gustó mucho y decidí realizar en PCB un par de cktos que tenía pendientes, pero al momento de querer realizar una "doble capa" no se activa la opción, es decir aparece pero no se puede seleccionar...saben como hago para configurar esta opción ???

No puedo volver a usar el PCB Wizard porque los archivos del Circuit Wizard son irreconocibles por dicho programa y me quedé atado de brazos esperando la manera de elaborar la doble capa desde el Circuit Wizard.

saludos...!!!


----------



## chicolisto (Abr 11, 2011)

Rexcardo dijo:


> "...no puedo volver a usar el PCB Wizard porque los archivos del Circuit Wizard son irreconocibles por dicho programa y me quedé atado de brazos esperando la manera de elaborar la doble capa desde el Circuit Wizard..."
> 
> !



puede ser que haya quedado mal instalado, a veces cuando es una versión demo, suelen tener limitaciones... y si este no es origi... puede ser mal instalado el ...


----------



## Rexcardo (Abr 13, 2011)

Gracias por responder, lamentablemente no he podido solucionar el problema así que tuve que rehacer todo en Livewire, estoy probando con otros programas para ver con cual me quedo.

Una consulta adicional, he leído muchos temas parecidos en el foro respecto a los circuitos doble cara pero ninguno se refiere al tema de los puntos de soldadura.

Puede parecer muy ingenua la pregunta, pero...


Una vez que el PCB Wizard realiza la impresión de doble cara debo colocar en "espejo" el lado de arriba (top) ?? y dejar el de abajo (bottom) tal cual para poder imprimir sin problemas??

Y una vez que tengo el circuito hecho, debo soldar el componente tanto por el "top" como por el "bottom" ???

Les dejo una copia del ckto en cuestión para que me orienten.

saludos...!!!


----------



## chicolisto (Abr 16, 2011)

Rexcardo dijo:


> Gracias por responder, lamentablemente no he podido solucionar el problema así que tuve que rehacer todo en Livewire, estoy probando con otros programas para ver con cual me quedo.
> 
> Una consulta adicional, he leído muchos temas parecidos en el foro respecto a los circuitos doble cara pero ninguno se refiere al tema de los puntos de soldadura.
> 
> ...



1-en realidad debería ser la cara de abajo (botton)
2-lo importante es que soldes, donde hay pads con pistas... ahora si tú deseas soldar por ambos lados es solo cuestión de mayor seguridad, etc. Particularmente he hecho pcbs, en donde solo soldo los pads que tienen pista, ya sea por arriba ó por abajo; y me han funcionado perfectamente... por supuesto que no son tarjetas que van a controlar un cohete hacia la luna..


----------



## JuanCarlosabigor (Ago 13, 2011)

hola 
he estado probando este programa y tengo un problema, cuado creo un pads y aumento su hole en el programa me aparece perfectamente el diametro que requiero, pero cuando lo imprimo no se imprime bien, el diametro es mucho menor al que puse en el programa, ¿alguien sabe porque pasa esto?
de ante mano gracias


----------



## maxi1330 (Ago 26, 2011)

chicolisto! pudistes solucionar eso que los pcb's no salen a escala?
estoy por comprarme un cnc y tenia pensado hacer el mismo procedimiento que usastes para hacer las pcb's


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 31, 2012)

Buenas, aprovecho el hilo para preguntar: ¿tiene el PCB Wizard la opción de ver reglas horizontales y verticales, que permitan mejorar la colocación de objetos?


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 31, 2012)

No he visto reglas. Pero para orientarse al colocar los objetos, se usa la opcion de ver el grid

View/Grid-Snap

Además, te da la opcion de Snap to grid..que yo lo entiendo como pegar o ajustar al Grid.
Asi los objetos te quedan derechos y las pistas también.

Lo que he encontrado es la forma de ubicar objetos en angulos de 45 grados.

Buen programa.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2012)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Buenas, aprovecho el hilo para preguntar: ¿tiene el PCB Wizard la opción de ver reglas horizontales y verticales, que permitan mejorar la colocación de objetos?



¿ Tienes habilitada la retícula ?

View --> Grid/Snap


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 31, 2012)

Sip, si que tengo el Grid, pero con otros programas de diseño siempre tenía a mano una regla, e incluso ésta te permitía incluir lineas auxiliares que te ayudaban bastante.


----------



## davidseb (May 23, 2012)

hola alguien podria ayudarme?  mi problema es que tengo el esquema terminado en livewire en el cual uso un integrado lm324 y los operacionales en el esquema estan por separado( los 4) y cuando trato de convertir el esquema me aparecen 4 integrados diferentes en la placa podrian decirme como soluciono esto? gracias de antemano saludos


----------



## pipa09 (May 23, 2012)

Yo para poner un CI como el q describis, primero agrego el primer CI, le pongo el nombre  que lo identifica, en este caso el LM324, luego copio el CI, y al pegarlo, ya aparece como CI 1b, indicando q es una parte mas del mismo CI, espero te sirva.


----------



## davidseb (May 24, 2012)

pero esto lo haces en livewire?  por que asi lo monto yo y cuando trato de convertir a impreso me acomoda 4 operacionales distintos ( si copio el primer operacional me aparece como IC2 y asi sucesivamente)


----------



## alemayol (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola una consulta vieron que los chips o circuitos integrados algunos tienen los pines mas separados y otros mas juntos? bueno con el pcb wizard solo aparesen los chips que tienen los pines separados se puede bajar algo para agregar a su biblioteca para que aparescan los chip con los pines mas juntos en mi caso quiero armar un circuito con el chip BA3880S que tiene 11 pines de cada lado y no logro hacerlo que puedo hacer?? Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2012)

alemayol dijo:


> Hola una consulta vieron que los chips o circuitos integrados algunos tienen los pines mas separados y otros mas juntos? bueno con el pcb wizard solo aparesen los chips que tienen los pines separados se puede bajar algo para agregar a su biblioteca para que aparescan los chip con los pines mas juntos en mi caso quiero armar un circuito con el chip BA3880S que tiene 11 pines de cada lado y no logro hacerlo que puedo hacer?? Gracias



Mira por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/librerias-pcb-wizard-11481/


----------



## Marte (Abr 17, 2013)

Buenas , estoy aca intentando montar este circuito  que deje adjunto en el pcbwizard , lo que pasa es que intento montarlo pero termino usando muucha placa quisiera hacerlo en una plaquita de 5x5 podrian ayudarme ? , (este circuito de la imagen tiene invertidas las patas mt1 mt2)


----------



## autrigon (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola , pues mi problema es el siguiente .
En otro foro , unos compañeros me han ayudado mucho a encontrar un esquema para instalar una reveb de muelles en un ampli .

He creado una placa con pcb wizard en mi ordenador y me gustaria poder colgar el artwork y realwork en el foro para que otros foreros puedan aprovechar mi trabajo .

No consigo saber como editar en el foro el artwork y el realwork en imagen o en su defecto en archivo para que los demas puedan verlo ,,,¿hay alguna forma???,,,o solamente se puede imprimir en impresora ??
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola autrigon

Para subir archivos te puedes basar en las imágenes adjuntas

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## autrigon (Abr 18, 2013)

Gracias ,,
Lo que me pasaba es que no habia transportado el archivo a un soporte reconocible .
Si no os importa me gustaria hacer una prueba y subir un archivo de una fuente aunque no sea la placa en la que estoy trabajando .

Edito erfecto gracias


----------



## autrigon (Abr 26, 2013)

Hola ,,bueno pues sigo a vueltas con el tema de intalar un tanque de reverb en mi amplificador .
Un compañero me paso un esquema para poder instalar el tanque ,,que pide una impedancia de entrada de 8ohm .
La cosa es que,,, es la primera vez que utilizo un programa tanto para simular circuitos ,como para crear PCB's.
Mi pregunta gira entorno a como utilizar los simbolos de componentes , mas concretamente los de IC.
El circuito que os adjunto tiene dos ic's , uno de ellos , el tl072 , viene dividido en dos ,con el tipico simbolo de triangulo de ic(doble operacional).
mi pregunta es ¿¿¿debo copiar el esquema tal cual lo veis con dos triangulos o directamente debo usar el simbolo de conectores de DUAL-IN -LINE de 8 pines, y luego cablear siguiendo el esquema??
Quiza la pregunta sea evidente pero ya os digo que ademas de ser neofito en electronica es la primera vez que uso programas como el pcb wizard.
Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## autrigon (Abr 28, 2013)

Nadie sabe responderme esta pregunta ???


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 28, 2013)

Hola autrigon

El PCB Wizard se utiliza en conjunción con el simulador LiveWire.
Es como el *ARES* para el *ISIS* de Proteus. O
Es Como el *Traxmakr* para el *CircuitMaker*.

Pero. . . también lo puedes utilizar solo. Claro, el PCB Wizard.

En este caso tienes que ir insertando los componentes sobre el PCB, luego trazar las pistas(Venas). 
Estas son las conexiones entre los componentes del circuito.

Como mencionas en tu mensaje original: *debo usar el símbolo de conectores de DUAL-IN -LINE de 8 pines*
La respuesta es *SI.*

Nota que en el circuito desarrollado con el simulador LiveWire no se ven los PIN’s del TL072 referentes a la compensación en frecuencia.

Espero haberte ayudado.

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## autrigon (Abr 29, 2013)

Hola muchisimas gracias por la ayuda ,,
Pero , la cosa es que no entiendo casi nada ,,,
Me dices que si tengo que utilizar el simbolo de dual de 8 pines ,pero tu al recrear el esquema poner dos simbolos de triangulo con el IC , dividido ,,,,es que no se si me explico ,,
Este circuito tienes dos IC , uno es un tl072 , que en el esquema esta dividido en dos triangulos y otro es un LM386 , que en el esquema viene con solo un triangulo .
Yo a la hora de convertir con PCB WIZARD , le doy al automatico ,,no se si tendre que configurar algo , como tu me aconsejar ,,pero me dijeron que era mejor el automatico ,
Tengo dudas tambien con la union de las dos flechas V/2 ,,no se si en el esquema hay que unirlas o te las une Pcb Wizard , automaticamente .
La verdad es que no tengo mas que dudas ,,.
Ceo que lo mejor es que ponga el esquema como yo lo he llevado a Pcb Wizard y me corrijas los fallos que cometo que creo que son muchos .
Muchisimas gracias por tu inestimable y desinteresada ayuda ,,
Por cierto como haces para que directamente salgan las fotos en el mensaje sin tener que abrir el archivo "RAR"


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 29, 2013)

Hola autrigon ¡ Vaya ¡. . . Ahora voy entendiendo lo que estás haciendo.Sin embargo hay unas variantes del esquema actual con el original; por ejemplo: el original tiene un transformador. Etc.Tú Haces directamente en el PCB Wizard el diseño del circuito y de ahí partes para hacer PCB en forma automática.- Esta es otra forma de utilizar el PCB Wizard -.Esto está bien pero hay que hacer notar algunas cosas:Las terminales nombradas *v/2* deben ser reemplazadas por una pista entre ellas. Puedes trazar una línea entre ellas y borrar las terminales. El interruptor (*SW1*) que tienes en el diseño está bien así pues solo deja 2 perforaciones para soldar alambres y, físicamente el interruptor se coloca en la caja, al frente, donde vas a meter el PCB ya terminado. No así los potenciómetros (*VR1 y VR2*). Si se van a ajustar solo una vez entonces como están es correcto, pero si deben ir como el interruptor mencionado entonces conviene cambiar cada terminal de ellos por terminales.Sin embargo al quitar o no colocar, ese tipo de potenciómetro sobre el PCB, quedan los orificios para de ellos sacar alambres hacia los potenciómetros que estarían en el frente de la caja donde vas a meter el circuito ya terminado.Tienes una terminal nombrada *9V* en la parte superior derecha de tu esquema; esa para qué es ??La salida del regulador 7805 no está polarizando los Amplificadores Operacionales. O este es para otra cosa ?? A como vislumbro este proyecto *SI* es mejor hacer el PCB en forma automatica. saludosa sus ordenes


----------



## autrigon (Abr 30, 2013)

Hola de nuevo ,,gracias por todo MR CARLOS ,,
Bueno repasando todo un poco he visto que habia cometido unos errores flagrantes ,
He intentado solucionarlos y me he construido un nuevo esquema esta vez en LIVEWIRE.

Vale ,,lo de la pista de los V/2 , creo que esta solucionado .
Lo del SW1 , comprendido ,,, y si ,,va ir en un frontal .
El WR1 ,tiene que ser un potenciometro que se intale en un frontal , por lo que tendre que sacar cables del los agujeros ,,,,y el WR2 , va a ser un trimmer por lo que se quedara en la placa ,,,

Lo de los nueve voltios , lo he puesto porque , me he liado la manta por los pies , como decimos por aca 

El tranformador que dices que hay en el esquema del circuito (original) , no es un transformador ,,es un tanque de reverb de un amplificador de guitarra .

Bueno te explico un poco de que se trata todo ,porque si no me va ha ser mas complicado explicarte el tema de la alimentacion y las salidas del circuito .
Me he armado un ampli a valvulas y le quiero colocar un tanque de reverb que tengo tirado por ahi , el tanque pide una impedancia de entrada de 8ohm ,,por eso un compañero me dejo este esquema para poder instalar el tanque entre el previo del amplificador y la etapa del mismo .

Bueno y despues de este rollo aburrido sobre mis montajes te pongo una foto de como es el tema realmente .

Decirte que el circuito de reverb lo alimento con una salida de secundario del trafo de alimentacion general del ampli que tiene 12v en alterna ,,de ahi la rectificacion .
Gracias por tu paciencia , MR CARLOS , no se como agradecerte tu ayuda ,,,,,quiza exclamando ,,,VIVA MEXICO , CABRONES ,,


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 30, 2013)

Hola autrigon

Bueno, si el circuito en LiveWire está todo correcto ya puedes hacer el PCB(Printed Circuit Board).
Así que adelante.
En mi mensaje #53 están algunos pasos para, partiendo del LiveWire hacer la PCB en el PCB Wizard.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## autrigon (May 1, 2013)

Gracias MR CARLOS , 
Un par de cosas mas ,,,mis compis me dijeron que ademas del circuito de reverb tenia que poner dos condensadores y dos resisitencias mas para poder insertar el circuito entre previo y etapa .
En el esquema de ""previo, circuito  y etapa"" que te he puesto en mi anterior mensaje con los componentes que van en las pistas de color rojo ,,CX, C13, R11 y RA ,el condensador de 0,047uf que esta justo en la salida del previo ,me han comentado que no hace falta ponerlo .

Bueno, pues he llevado todas estas nuevas pistas y componentes al esquema del LIVEWIRE , para que este todo bien metido en una sola placa .No se como estara hecho,, pues tengo dudas sobre como hacer para llevar las dos salidas del circuito hacia la etapa .,,,
Te dejo dos posibles formas una con dos salidas y otra con una sola salida,que creo que es la correcta  .

Te dejo los  esquemas ya modificados sobre el anterior ,de como creo que deberia ir definitivamente .

Tambien tengo otra  duda ,, esta relacionada con el funcionamiento del LIVEWIRE .
Se supone que la entrada del  tanque de reverb ,deberia tener una impedancia de 8ohm , pero al medir con el multimetro del LiveWire en la salida del circuito donde deberia ir instalado el tanque de reverb me mide un monton de Mohm .
Supongo que la impedancia de 8ohm que deberia tener en ese punto , no se puede medir asi tal cual con un multimetro en posicion de medir resistencia ,,¿¿no??
No se ,,,,tengo un poco de lio con esto de la impedancia y la resistencia ,,pero en fin ,,,,poco a poco .
Gracias otra vez .


----------



## MrCarlos (May 1, 2013)

Hola autrigon

Efectivamente, la impedancia no se mide de esa manera. En este caso se hace la medición con corriente alterna para que la XC y XL que intervienen en el circuito puedan ser medidas.

Si ya tienes todo el material deberías armar el circuito para que hagas pruebas. En los simuladores para circuitos electrónicos generalmente dan un resultado que no es igual al armar los circuitos.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## autrigon (May 1, 2013)

Muchisimas gracias MR CARLOS ,sin tu ayuda no hubiese podido llevar acabo este proyecto 
Ahora solo queda lo que tu dices, armar el circuito y probarlo .
Tengo que comprar algun componente que me falta y en cuanto este hecho, prometo exponer los resultados aqui en el foro .
Asi da gusto ,,
Gracias otra vez y un saludo ,,,


----------



## fozzy03 (May 21, 2013)

Muy buenas noches compañeros bueno tengo una super duda miren es la siguiente estoy haciendo un ecualizador de 3 bandas y pues lo hice todo junto y a la hora de pasarlo a PCB me sale en el PCB wizard que solo se genero el 94% de las pistas, mi pregunta es: ¿Hay alguna manera de hacer el 100%? bueno otra duda es cual es la diferencia entre las opciones de la imagen que pongo en el PCB wizard  y por ultimo al imprimir las pistas me junta algunas como le hago?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2013)

Hola fozzy03

Dices:
*A-* me sale en el PCB wizard que solo se genero el 94% de las pistas ¿Hay alguna manera de hacer el 100%?
*B-* otra duda es cual es la diferencia entre las opciones de la imagen que pongo en el PCB wizard
*C-* al imprimir las pistas me junta algunas como le hago?

Respuestas:
*A-* Tendrías que reacomodar o reconectar los dispositivos que forman parte del circuito. 
Ejemplo: Si de IC1 PIN 1 va conectado a IC2 PIN 5 pero hay la posibilidad de conectarlos a PIN’s que estén frente a frente esto ayudaría al PCB Wizard. También cuando salen las opciones marcar la que dice permitir rotar(girar) los componentes.

*B-* Aquí te pregunta que como quieres la tablilla: cobre por ambas caras ? tipo de pista Gruesa, Normal o Delgada.
Single-Side; Thick Tracks. *–Tablilla con cobre por un solo lado y pistas Gruesas.*
Single-Side; Normal Tracks. *–Tablilla con cobre por un solo lado y pistas normales.*
Single-Side; Thin Tracks. *–Tablilla con cobre por un solo lado y pistas delgadas.*
Double-Side; Thin Tracks. *–Tablilla con cobre por las 2 caras y pistas delgadas.*
Placement Only; No Routing. *-Solo Pone Los Componentes sin hacer las pistas.*
Rats Next; No Placement or Routing *–No poner los componentes ni las pistas.  *

*C-* Para que no junte las pistas al imprimir el diseño debes decirle, en opciones, que quieres las pistas delgadas. También creo que pregunta por el ancho de las pistas, aquí puede decirle un ancho que al imprimir as no se junten.
También puede se efecto del impresor. Se requiere uno de buena calidad de impresión.

Espero haberte ayudado con esta palabrería.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fozzy03 (May 24, 2013)

Muy buenas noches MrCarlos me has ayudado bastante con mis dudas existenciales, meha que dado muy claro todo, muchisimas gracias  ya lo hice pero me quedo mal, lo volvere a intentar espero esta ves si salga  pero aun asi me marcaun 90% de pistas 
Y bueno espero no haberle quitado su tiempo, y bueno solo una duda mas pedon, bueno ya genero de nuevo las pistas y me salen unas lineas verdes que entiendo que es porque no se generaron ni pistas ni puentes para esas conexiones, lo que no entiendo es que esa linea verde me esta indicando que debe haber puente por cada conexion que pasa o solo donde se guntan las  lineas? Anexo una imagen como ejemplo, se ve que una linea verde pasa por 2 puentes y un TL082, quiere decir que habra puentes sobre todos esos elementos o solo al final?
Espero poder haberme explicado, ojala pueda ayudarme.
Muchas gracias.

Aqui anexo la imagen y el archivo para ver mejor el problema :S


----------



## MrCarlos (May 25, 2013)

Hola fozzy03

Lo que veo es que algunas líneas azules tienen una correspondiente línea verde. Sin embargo no sé por qué.
Las líneas azules son alambres que se deben colocar para las conexiones. Son pistas que no supo acomodar el PCB Wizard.

Para qué tienes varia resistencias en serie ?? no podrías colocar una sola de un valor equivalente ??

Yo creo que hay que ayudar al PCB Wizard dándole otro acomodo a los dispositivos. Por ejemplo poniendo las resistencias horizontalmente.

Una vez hecho el PCB Tú puedes mover los componentes, dándoles otro acomodo, para que se le haga más fácil al PCB Wizard el trazar las pistas.

En fin, no sé que más sugerirte.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## StephParra (Jul 28, 2015)

Buenas noches.

No sé si ya lo dijeron, peor soy muy nueva en esto, y no tengo idea de como sacar un componente en especial. Digamos que quiero un 555, en otros simuladores salen por referencia, pero en PCB Wizard no encuentro nada.

Mil gracias!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 28, 2015)

es que el pcb wizzard es muy primitivo uno nunca va a encontrar una eproom 24c04 , un AVR 328 o un pic16f716.

*no claro que no
*

loque se hace en el PCB es buscar los encapsulados DIP digamos el 555 es un DIP de 8 pines entonces debes buscar un simbolo dip y alambrar de a uno en uno con la herramienta NET y despues dar autoruteo

o puedes ir dibujando las pistas de una en una.

si quieres algo mas profecional esta el EAGLE PCB que pesa algunos MB es un poco mas complicado de usar eso si, tambien aprender a usarlo te va a costar trabajo . para trabajos escolares yo si recomiendo el PCB wizzard solo que es de usar un poco mas la imaginacion


----------



## StephParra (Jul 28, 2015)

Muchas gracias,

Opté por utilizar LimeWire, es más parecido a lo que he manejado antes y me es más cómodo. De todos modos gracias!


----------



## AleSergi (Dic 17, 2016)

Pregunta,  busque y no encuentro data.  ¿puede el pcb wizard poner un componente a 45 grados?   Digamos un dil como el de la figura,  ¿como se hace?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 17, 2016)

Con el PCB Wizard no se puede, pero si te hubieras fijado de donde sacaste esa imagen en el projecto esta tu respuesta, fue realizado con Eagle
En dicho proyecto el pcb fue realizado mediante fresadora CNC


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 17, 2016)

no es dificil aprender usar eagle, de hecho es mas facil hacer un PCB.

lo que ami me choca de Eagle es usar los componentes digamos quiero el l293, un conector db-9 un max232, un atmega8 un molex etc.

buscarlos en el set de componentes es tedioso por que no aparecen como tal y es andar buscando y buscando entre todos los componentes hasta poder dibujar el diagrama, ya una vez que se tiene el diagrama se puede hacer el PCB.


----------



## AleSergi (Dic 18, 2016)

Buehhhh...  Siendo que hago un PCB cada cambio de Papa y empleando el truco del marcador indeleble...  Como que no da para aprender un programa nuevo solo por una placa,  por ello preguntaba,  dado que el pcb wizard es sencillisimo y lo he usado,  para cosas simplonas es ideal,  hasta que pasa eso de los 45°.  Grazie por la data.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> no es dificil aprender usar eagle, de hecho es mas facil hacer un PCB.
> 
> lo que ami me choca de Eagle es usar los componentes digamos quiero el l293, un conector db-9 un max232, un atmega8 un molex etc.
> 
> buscarlos en el set de componentes es tedioso por que no aparecen como tal y es andar buscando y buscando entre todos los componentes hasta poder dibujar el diagrama, ya una vez que se tiene el diagrama se puede hacer el PCB.


En cualquier programa de diseño de PCBs el nombre del componente siempre va separado de footprint, por que muchos componentes potecialmente diferentes usan un mismo footprint, y aun un mismo componente puede usar distintos footprints.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 18, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En cualquier programa de diseño de PCBs el nombre del componente siempre va separado de footprint, por que muchos componentes potecialmente diferentes usan un mismo footprint, y aun un mismo componente puede usar distintos footprints.


Nunca más cierto, de echo se ve por aqui buscando determinado componente para hacer un diseño y al no encontrarlo con el nombre correspondiente se desesperan.
Es tan simple como saber si mi componente es de tipo DIL o SIL la cantidad de pines, si es de formato acho o normal con lo cual tomando el correspondiente fotoprint se puede realizar el PCB e incluso el esquema, ya que no se trata de una simulación, solo es cuestión de darse maña


----------



## PipolR4 (Mar 22, 2020)

Al querer guardar el circuito en el pdf me aparece extraño, como capas de gris y negro y no sé la razón. Ajunto PDF e imagen para que observen. Alguna solución?


----------



## Cardonaverges (Dic 6, 2022)

Buenos d*í*as*.
¿A*lguien sabe c*ó*mo exportar una imagen jpg o bmp a Circuit Wizard para sacar el circuito*?
S*aludos a todos*.*


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 7, 2022)

Cardonaverges dijo:


> Buenos d*í*as*.
> ¿A*lguien sabe c*ó*mo exportar una imagen jpg o bmp a Circuit Wizard para sacar el circuito*?
> S*aludos a todos*.*


O sea que quieres pasar desde una imagen a un formato de archivo del programa Circuit Wizard?

Eso se hace a mano, no se si exista algo así, ni siquiera para otros programas...


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 7, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Eso se hace a mano, no se si exista algo así, ni siquiera para otros programas...



En Sprint Layout se puede, pero es pago. Había leído que lo iban a implementar en Kicad 6 pero no indague más.

En Circuit Wizard parece que no se puede.


----------

